# New Roof Advice



## Coug Dad (Jul 24, 2013)

A hail storm destroyed the composite roof on my 13 year old house and the insurance company has authorized a new roof and gutters.  Any advice what I should look for in a roofing contractor, materials, or questions I should ask?  I know just about nothing about roofing or materials except for the color boards contractors have left for me to pick from.  Some contractors want to replace the "spot" vents with a vent line along the ridge.  We live in Nebraska so it will be exposed to hot summers and cold winters.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 24, 2013)

Did the hail storm *really* destroy it, or are you being targeted by insurance claim chaser?

mj


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 24, 2013)

It is really destroyed.  Many shingles are gone, wood is exposed and there are divots all over.  The insurance adjustor had no problem with it being a total.  The hail was larger than golf balls and lasted over five minutes.  All my neighboors have also been approved for new roofs.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Location of the contractors main office, local history, workmanship and shingle warranties, and local references.  And, no money until final inspection passes. We get hail here too, and the subsequent storm chasers. It might be worth the money to upgrade to impact resistant shingles, I heard the insurance companies might be giving discounts if you do, don't know for a fact.


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2013)

You might check with your insurance agent to see who they recommend

make sure the company has a local office and has been around for a long time, also might ask around the nieghborhood to see who others have used and the customer service given.

I was looking at the ridge vent, and went with a powered exhaust fan. I just thought that the exhaust fan would move more air.

It has a thermostat that kicks it on and off. If you go with the exhaust fan pay the extra money and get one with a mutil year fan guarrantee.


----------



## ICE (Jul 25, 2013)

With ridge vent and eave vent, you vent for free.  If that will not work and you power vent, you might try solar powered vent.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2013)

So is powered vent better than ridge vent or ridge vent better?

As far as circulating air


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2013)

One question to ask is how much will it cost if some or all of the wood roof deck has to be replaced


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 1, 2013)

You may be able to get up to $500.00 tax credit if you choose certain materials and/or colors     Roofing - CertainTeed Learning Center


----------



## north star (Aug 1, 2013)

*% ~ ~ %*

*Coug Dad,*

*Agree with ****fatboy's**** comments regarding using a local
contractor vs. some "here today and gone in 6 months"
contractors......Ask around your area for someone who is
experienced, ...insured, ...[ possibly ] has references, ...and
is used to having inspections performed on your schedule,
not theirs !*

*Regarding ventilation methods, ...in this area the FREE air
movement by the use of ridge vents is the most preferred.
Also, ridge vents typically do not wear out as fast as the
bearings / windings on the power ventilated exhaust fans.
If you do choose the powered ventilators, ...the commercial
grade [ typically ] lasts longer.*

*% ~ ~ %*


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 1, 2013)

Ridge  vent is best venting method but some are better than others. The ridge vents with an exterior baffle are the best, at least that is what I have been told and the reasoning makes sense. As I recall Certainteed has this type of ridge vent. I would stay away from power vents and the old turbines. I prefer that they follow the manufacturers installation instructions on the package but most roofers and inspectors are oblivious to the fact that manufacturers actually have those printed on the exterior of every bundle of shingles they sell. If they need to use tubes of adhesive/caulk to prevent leaks--find someone else. A good roofer has no use for a caulking gun. I would look for local roofers who have established an excellant reputation.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2013)

I did a powered exhaust fan

When it gets 100 just cannot understand  much air movement with a ridge vent ??


----------



## Glenn (Aug 1, 2013)

Ridge venting is great...if you have enough ridge.  You must find the free area per linear foot listed by the manufacturer and be sure it's sufficient.  A fully hip roof, (like mine) is not a good candidate for ridge venting without at least some other "high" vents, as there just may not be enough length of ridge.

I've come to many homes that ended up with LESS effective free area for venting due to removing the standard box vents distributed across the roof for a short piece of ridge venting.  This will not help the situation.

BE HOME the day they tear off.  When a hail storm hits (we get them regularly) all the "extras" are out the door.  When it's raining roof jobs, contractors make WAY more money by blowing out as many roofs as they can.  During those times, they don't want to sell you the "extras"...most of which are indeed important.  Why waste time for pennies replacing rotten roof sheathing or changing vents when you've got two dozen jobs waiting for you.  Major hail storms like yours are the WORST time to get a roof replaced due to this change in attitude and business practices of many contractors.  Of course...it's the best time to do a roof as far as your insurance paying for it.

So...BE HOME THE DAY THEY TEAR OFF.  Don't let them rush to roll tar paper over what's not financially attractive to them to fix at the time.  Be SURE you get a chance to see your roof deck.

When the storms are over, jobs are scarce and insurance cash cows aren't around...you will find roofers looking to provide you a job with much more attention to the little "extras" that you should indeed be considering during a roof replacement.  This advice comes from first hand experience inspecting and permitting roofs in a major hail region through many years and many storms.

To the good contractors out there...I apologize for my stereotyping and keep up the careful work on ALL the roofs you replace.


----------



## Rio (Aug 1, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> I did a powered exhaust fanWhen it gets 100 just cannot understand  much air movement with a ridge vent ??


In order for a ridge vent to work really well one also needs soffit venting, preferably with a similar amount of ventilation high and low.  The hot air rises and goes out the ridge vent and this action sucks in the cooler air at the soffit vents; it works really well.


----------



## incognito (Aug 2, 2013)

No matter what type of roof vent you use you need at least as much soffit vent capability. You can not have to much soffit venting. Make sure you have a clear path of travel for the air to vent through the roof from the soffit.


----------



## zigmark (Aug 6, 2013)

Coug-

So you have been posting here a while and I presume you work in the field in some way?  If I didn't know the local roofers who were reputable I would go to the most reputable contractor in the area and ask him who is roofing subcontractor is.  It is my experience that reputable contractors have reputable subcontractors and often time the subs don't advertise or bother with anything other than a few contractors they are loyal to.

As far as materials, go to a wholesale roofing supplier in the area if there is one and ask them for a recommendation, the wholesaler wont be trying to sell you anything directly, will have many options and there won't be dollar signs in their eyes though they may still recommend the most expensive product.

Good Luck!

ZIG


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, even talking about this earned us another hailstorm last Saturday. Probably had 100 phone calls yesterday from the stormchasers, wanting to know they need to do to work around here...........sheesh, we just were finishing up the last one.


----------



## peach (Aug 7, 2013)

What Rio said.. ridge vent doesn't do much good without soffit venting.. look for referrals on Angie's list.


----------



## samjohnsonus (Sep 6, 2013)

Re: New Roof Advice

Most of the posts have given  helpful advice. I would like to add to this. First of all, roofing work should not be delayed. Research and find local contractors and consider those with many years experience in  roofing work. Ask them about:

1. Time frame and schedules for the work.

2. Do they employ sub contractors (Choose roofers who employ their own certified staff with workman insurance and licences as a safe bet)

3. Ask for references and recent work history.

4. Request written estimates not verbal. Will the estimates be in house? Some companies such as Champion Windows and Doors provide free in house estimates and have good reviews on BBB.

5. What are the warranties and costs for installation and tear off costs?

6. Are their insulation materials energy star rated to give you tax benefits?

7. What types of shingles and material do they provide. Some companies manufacture and install roofing.

It is good to research about roofing material best suited to your geographical region by yourself and do your homework before you call in the contractors.

Refer: www.championwindow.com/roofing


----------



## ameliasolis (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello. So the rear plastic window has blown out of my z3 hood. The stitching has come away and I don't think it's possible to stitch back in. I have sourced a second-hand hood but is it easier to swap the fabric over on them or replace the whole frame too?

I've had a look around the forum but wondered if anyone had swapped the actual frame more recently.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 5, 2022)

Coug Dad said:


> It is really destroyed.  Many shingles are gone, wood is exposed and there are divots all over.  The insurance adjustor had no problem with it being a total.  The hail was larger than golf balls and lasted over five minutes.  All my neighboors have also been approved for new roofs.


What year was your home built?


----------



## ICE (Aug 5, 2022)

ADAguy said:


> What year was your home built?


22 years ago.


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 7, 2022)

Coug Dad said:


> A hail storm destroyed the composite roof on my 13 year old house and the insurance company has authorized a new roof and gutters.  Any advice what I should look for in a roofing contractor, materials, or questions I should ask?  I know just about nothing about roofing or materials except for the color boards contractors have left for me to pick from.  Some contractors want to replace the "spot" vents with a vent line along the ridge.  We live in Nebraska so it will be exposed to hot summers and cold winters.


I am a sucker for metal roofs.   Classic rib style is the cheapest, but still looks great.    This will be 3 times more expensive than asphalt shingles, but will last 40+ years.    If the gauge is thick enough metal can stand up to hail better than other types.     Also good for temperature regulation.   Good luck, sir!


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 8, 2022)

9 year old thread revived by an unrelated post .


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 8, 2022)

rogerpa said:


> 9 year old thread revived by an unrelated post .


sorry, my bad.


----------

